
Comprehensive list of built-in utility types in TypeScript - miloszpp
https://codewithstyle.info/Comprehensive-list-of-useful-built-in-types-in-TypeScript/
======
sonnyblarney
Superb.

Would be nice for non-nullability to be baked into the syntax.

------
ghego1
Great list! Thanks for sharing!

